# Re: Acer Aspire x3200



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

I have the x3200 as well, and in having successfully downgraded it to WinXP-SP3, although it played BD in Vista, it now won't, and under the CyberDVD 8 Ultra, it doesn't play anymore, though it did in Vista. So, I downloaded the advisor tool that asses your system, and it says that it needs HDCP - Tried installing nVidia forceware, still says no HDCP, which of course, it has to have, as it played in Vista, and the nVidia site says the 8200 is compliant. I also have one "unknown PCI device" .. which appears to be a subset of the nVidia motherboard, (based on unknown device identifier, which NEVER works to truly ID the device), and can't help but wondering if that could be the problem, however, its probably 10:1 that it's not. Any suggestions? 

To get the system running XP SP3, I had to install the SATA drivers (slipstream ala NLite), and after that it was a typical install. 

Thanks for any help you can throw my way regarding this.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

HI,
I have moved you post to its own thread.

Can you right click on the error (unknown device) in your Device Manager>Properties>Details Tab
Please post the DEV/VEN numbers you find under Device Instance ID.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0774

hope that helps .. and thanks for looking in to it for me. How can I ID this in the future?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi,
Boy this is a tough one. The VEN_10DE comes up with Nvidia, but the only info I could find for DEV_0744 is this:
http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/10de
Scroll down to 0774

This link leads me to this:
http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/read/PC/10de/0774

From this info I come up with this Driver For XP 64Bit:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_winxp64_10.3.0.23.html

XP 32bit:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_hdmi_audio_winxp_10.3.0.23.html

Try this driver. From all the info I have researched it should work.
Let me know.
Bill


----------



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Got it! Well, ... have narrowed the problem down to NOT being the unknown device. The unknown device was what I thought; STUPID SP3, KB888111, and realtech. 6 months now they've been playing stupid with that deal. But, it was worth dealing with it again as you taught me about the mfg repository and Im eternally grateful. 

So its finally distilled to being of an unknown origin! It worked under Vista, it doesn't under XP, and CyberLink BD advisor says there's no HDCP support. Is it possible that the nVidia HDCP is vista only somehow? ???? 

I thank you very much for your expertise.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

It should be seeing HDCP was long out before Vista, but with most issues nowadays you can trace it back to SP3.
I never install SP3 until I have all the updates and drivers installed under SP2 first.
Your card Nvidia 8200 states it is HDCP compliant so the OS should not make the difference.
Bill


----------



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

are there any updates/hotfixes that could relate to HDCP?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Did you install the HDMI driver I posted in #4?
Bill


----------



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

of course. 

Now I get it..  The MONITOR, an HP 47" LCD LC4776N has no driver and is just a "plug and play" monitor, thus, WinDVD is reporting it as non-HDCP. I haven't been able to locate a driver that would match its parameters to substitute, and powerstrip is a headache (this is for a friend so I have to leave it in a simple-to-use condition). 

Any ideas?



Thanks again...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

The only firmware I can find is this:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...-1&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3369892
Bill


----------



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

yeah, but thats a firmware update. Perhaps I need to boot up in safe mode, delete all the drivers and reinstall them so I'm certain which is in use..? I'm no longer getting sound out of the system since updating the realtech drivers, if not earlier. Funny, the sound worked PRIOR to eliminating the unknown devices.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

Hi,
I am unsure of what Unknown devices you deleted?
Bill


----------



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

I didn't delete any unknown devices, they were absolved by adding the HD-audio drivers that SP3 doesn't include, kb888111. Since the sound isn't working again since identifying the device and installing it, I think theres some sort of audio problem and that IT relates to why the HDMI/HDCP is saying the monitor isn't compliant, however, I have no unknown devices right now - which is odd, because now that I don't have unknown devices, my sound STOPPED working.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

It maybe a conflict with SP3. SP3 uses a different UAA driver.
Are you able to remove it to see if your sound issue is resolved?
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/950249
Bill


----------



## trumanhw (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

You ALWAYS have an answer. Love it! I'll try that.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Acer Aspire x3200*

I might always have an answer:tongue:, but I am not always right
Let me know how you make out.
Bill:grin:


----------

